# Snail ID



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry I can't post a photo, please follow the link below. This snail was a hitchhiker and I've never seen anything like it before! He has little bat ears!

Interesting snail.

Please let me know if there are any issues wit the link.

Thanks!

Tabatha


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Tabatha said:


> Sorry I can't post a photo, please follow the link below. This snail was a hitchhiker and I've never seen anything like it before! He has little bat ears!
> 
> Interesting snail.
> 
> ...


It's a pond snail, they look quite cute up close.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

They sure do and the shell is very pretty!


----------

